# Dynamo headlight mounting alternative to fork crown



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi all,

So, here's the deal, I use a dynamo B&M Lumotec IQ2 Eyc headlight, which I love for a number of reasons. It's mounted at the fork crown:








It's generally OK this way, except when bikepacking. The handlebar bag starts to sag and ends up resting on the light, blocking it and eventually rotating it downwards.

Any ideas for an alternative mount?

Thanks in advance


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Your handlebars?


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd like to avoid that if possible, and never saw this particular light mounted that way.
Any pics?


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

There's a thousand pics of lights mounted to handlebars! Maybe you could post a pics of your situation.


----------



## neo71665 (Aug 25, 2015)

I run my light like that when I don't run my front rack. I built my rack and included a mount for the light on the front of it.


----------



## copylatte (Sep 24, 2011)

Supernova e3 front dynamo light has a multiple position adjustable mount that sits on the fork and can be adjusted right at the fork and right at the light head to put the light low, next to the tire.....i don't know if you can mod your light to fit, but should be possible...i also can't seem to find just the mount, but know I've seen it sold separately in the past


----------



## copylatte (Sep 24, 2011)

Here is the multimount...works very well... Scroll to see the 2 different sizes:

Supernova lights from Peter White Cycles


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

varider said:


> There's a thousand pics of lights mounted to handlebars! Maybe you could post a pics of your situation.


I was obviously referring to a pic of this specific light mounted on the handlebar.
The pic of the first post is my setup


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

My bad. I'm not familiar with that light obviously. Can you completely remove the mount from the light or is it all one unit? Then you could use something like this
Hope Universal Handlebar Mount | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Dynamo lights are kind of their own unique beast. Most of the better [German] ones (including the OP's) are intended to be run in the crown mounted position, and the reflector/beam pattern are shaped to accommodate that. Moving it up to the handlebar or down to a fork blade impacts the quality of the light you get.

The Supernova mount does actually work with B&M lights (they even copied it for their newest model).


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

There's also a handlebar mount on the same page that copylatte posted.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Been looking at the Supernova mount, might give it a try, it's not expensive and should at least help a bit.
Not sure about that handlebar adapter of theirs. I like to keep my handlebar simple for a number of reasons, beam quality would suffer and I'm not sure I can replace the currently cuted to length wiring of my light.

t would be perfect to have a way to mount it to the upper front rack mounts


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

since I have a suspension fork, I got one of the Supernova handlebar mounts. Haven't mounted the light yet though, I'm not done getting all the parts for the dynohub wheel

I think you could make something to mount something to the rack mounts. Would just passing a bolt through the mount on the light work?


----------



## find_bruce (May 8, 2011)

I am struggling to visualise where you want the lighthead to end up to clear your bag. Will moving it down the 1/2" or so to the rack mount be enough ?

One alternative might be this









But perhaps it will still leave it a bit high.

What troubles me using just one rack mount is I don't think it would be a solid mount *& while making a 3 point mount would be solid, it is perhaps overkill. I would be much more comfortable using a surplus to requirements canti brake stud.

Another way to skin the cat might be to support your bag from sagging


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

Ze_Zaskar said:


> Been looking at the Supernova mount, might give it a try, it's not expensive and should at least help a bit.
> Not sure about that handlebar adapter of theirs. I like to keep my handlebar simple for a number of reasons, beam quality would suffer and I'm not sure I can replace the currently cuted to length wiring of my light.
> 
> t would be perfect to have a way to mount it to the upper front rack mounts


Might be too late to chime in on this, but I wonder if this is a possibility:
Light Bracket for Edelux or Cyo headlight

It's used to move the light to your front rack, but it seems like it might also work to just move your light to the rack mount.


----------

